# Bxa Sgih Parting Blade Tool Holder



## dieselshadow (Dec 24, 2016)

Gentlemen, my beautiful wife got me for Christmas a much needed parting blade and holder for my lathe which is equipped with a BXA/200 series toolpost.

She got me a Dorian SGIH 26-4 Blade and a Dorian QITP30N-7-71C holder with a few inserts. Well the Dorian holder only accepts the 3/4" SGIH19 series blades. I'd really like to keep the taller blade for rigidity sake, but it seems Dorian doesn't make one for the taller 1" blades.

Aloris makes the #77 holder which appears to be correct. I there any other alternatives? I like the more secure mounting the Dorian clamp has vs the Aloris axial wedge clamp. Maybe I shouldn't worry about that.

I really wish tooling was easier to comprehend and deal with. There's so much out there and conflicting info, not enough info, bad info, no cross-over info, etc etc.


----------



## mksj (Dec 24, 2016)

I have the same holder with the Dorian 3/4" blade that takes the self grip GTN-2 inserts, it came as their introductory kit. It works but marginally. The insert does not always fit in the pocket, so I had to file the back of the insert pocket so it would seat fully. Also need to use name brand inserts, purchased some generic ones on eBay and they broke almost immediately. I think a clamping insert type cutoff tool is much more rigid, will do deep cuts and is more durable. With the GTN* insert series, you need to baby them all the time and my 3/4" will flex quite a bit and does not give a square cut.

Got tired of breaking GTN inserts, I recently got the Kennametal Evolution clamping type holder with inserts, it is a 3/4" shank and will cut/profile diameters to 2". A few people in this forum use this one and we all have been very happy wit its performance. Square insert is for cutoff, round for profiling. I would get an inexpensive oversized holder, or any of the Dorian BXA-1 or 2 or Aloris BXA-1S or 2S holders will fit it. The performance difference was significant, and cost less than the Dorian blade type. 

KEN 5980820    EVSCTR120326C
http://www.carbidedepot.com/EVSCTR120326C-P6701690.aspx
KEN 5941102    EG0300M03P04GUP KCU25 precision ground square end GUP
http://www.carbidedepot.com/EG0300M03P04GUP-KCU25-P6701695.aspx
KEN 5988780    ER0300M03P00GUP KCU25  precision ground full nose radius GUP
http://www.carbidedepot.com/ER0300M03P00GUP-KCU25-P6701694.aspx


----------



## sanddan (Dec 24, 2016)

Mark, do you have any pictures? I checked Kennametal's web site and didn't find the 5980820 P/N.


----------



## mksj (Dec 24, 2016)

This holder/inserts were purchased through Carbide Depot, also available through MSC, although I do not buy anything from the latter. The holder is the Dorian BXA-2 which takes up to 1" tooling, the cutoff insert holder is 3/4". Kennematal makes a number of different models, this one gives the deepest cut for a 3/4" holder and uses a 0.118" wide inset. The round bronze stock behind the holder is 1.25" in diameter, was parted and bored. The blade type would have given me problems, I used 250 RPM on bronze/brass, on steel a bit faster 300-450 RPM and aluminum up to 600 RPM. Larger diameter, I start out at a slower RPM and speed it up as I get to the center. The clamp style Kennametal is about 2X faster vs. using a blade cutoff.


----------



## dieselshadow (Dec 25, 2016)

While I may end up getting a setup like that, it's very limited in depth. I'd really like to keep the blade as an option first. Plus it would be bad to be immediately returning a gift (that was difficult at best) that my wife worked so hard to get.


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 25, 2016)

dieselshadow said:


> .....snip..... Plus it would be bad to be immediately returning a gift (that was difficult at best) that my wife worked so hard to get.



Yeah, don't make that mistake...That could end your machining career at home!  Please keep it and add more parting tools to your arsenal.  I lost count on how many different parting/grooving tools I've bought over the past 10 years.  Most I haven't even used yet, but I have it when a job comes around requiring a pacific tool. 

Just part of having "the disease".

Speaking of the disease, I sure like the looks of the Kennametal part off tool above!


----------



## mksj (Dec 27, 2016)

There are a number of vendors that sell inexpensive tool blocks for self-locking blades, happen to see one in a JTS machinery catalogue today, also Shar's carries them them. They all seem similar and blade holder block is clamped in a tool holder. This would make a very good option for your 1" blade. I can't really see do any deeper cutting than probably 2.5" in diameter unless you have a heavy/thick blade. Usually it goes to the bandsaw and then I do the finish cut on the lathe.
http://www.shars.com/company/online-catalog?p=92


----------

